# Winter jetting



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well we are getting our first real batch of freezing weather in my area. My trucks and Jetters all stay In a heated shop when not being used. Will an enclosed trailer with skid mounted Jetter inside be enough to take out and work during the day? We are looking at about 10 degrees tomorrow. My other unit is mounted inside a cargo van but it's having break work done tomorrow?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Can you leave it running and recirculate to the tank while you are out between calls?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can do that with my big trailer jet. The skid mount is not piped outside of the trailer as far as exhaust goes. I dont know if I like the idea of it breathing its own fumes


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

do you know of anyone that can run pipe and make up joints that can maybe pipe the exhaust outside?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

because if you don't you are in the wrong business my friend...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you have an anti-freeze tank?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an antifreeze tank. I guess the reason for my post is I have full day of main lines scheduled for tomorrow. Normally on a day like tomorrow I would use the van unit and just leave the engine running all day with the heat on. My main question is more about just running around with an enclosed trailer all day and if that will be enough. Even if the pipe ran outside the trailer I do t know that I would like the engine sucking air from that small of a space all day between jobs


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL...
By the end of the day you'll be doing the antifreeze routine in about 5 minutes on each side of the call...

This post over on DCF tells how, I think I wrote something here as well but I don't think it was as detailed...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The anti freeze routine is just such a pain in the ass. It will probably never been in transport for more than 30 mins max and can run non when not in transport. Am I pushing my luck?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you got a remote reading thermometer in your trailer?

How much air leakage is there when driving...
Rain watertight is not airtight...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I530sPVQSc8


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing but trouble today. Jetter barely started up. When it did I discovered the 50/50 premix doesn't cut it on a really cold day. So I had to go to my friends indoor shop, thaw the unit out, and mixed new anti freeze at 75% strength. Meanwhile I left 2 housing projects backing up. I'll give it another go tomorrow. US Jetting says I need a new battery with 1000 cold cranking amps. Don't like the sound of that. The battery is 6 months old. How could it be bad already? Unless it's some cheap POS. Anyway, feeling frustrated today.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Nothing but trouble today. Jetter barely started up. When it did I discovered the 50/50 premix doesn't cut it on a really cold day. So I had to go to my friends indoor shop, thaw the unit out, and mixed new anti freeze at 75% strength. Meanwhile I left 2 housing projects backing up. I'll give it another go tomorrow. US Jetting says I need a new battery with 1000 cold cranking amps. Don't like the sound of that. The battery is 6 months old. How could it be bad already? Unless it's some cheap POS. Anyway, feeling frustrated today.


Once the antifreeze arrived at the end of the hose did you allow it to circulate back into the antifreeze tank for a while...

Check the antifreeze in the tank with a hydrometer to make sure it provides an adequate level of protection....

50/50 should be good for -34ºF and should be fine if allowed to circulate long enough so it isn't diluted by the water that was in the pump and hose.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Once the antifreeze arrived at the end of the hose did you allow it to circulate back into the antifreeze tank for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> Check the antifreeze in the tank with a hydrometer to make sure it provides an adequate level of protection....



Maybe not long enough. I certainly did today. I made the mix real potent this time. I'm more concerned about the engine having a hard time starting. I'll bring it to a battery guy tomorrow and put a test on it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it gas or diesel?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Diesel


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got 3 jobs scheduled tomorrow, just before the big chill hits on Thursday. Didn't think about the cold affecting the diesel. Mine has a glow plug heater, I suppose I'll be fine.

Does the US Jetter have the glow plug heater?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you running with a diesel fuel conditioner?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I've got 3 jobs scheduled tomorrow, just before the big chill hits on Thursday. Didn't think about the cold affecting the diesel. Mine has a glow plug heater, I suppose I'll be fine.
> 
> Does the US Jetter have the glow plug heater?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Are you running with a diesel fuel conditioner?



No. Do you think maybe the fuel is freezing?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It probably isn't cold enough for gelling but it still helps cold weather starting.
Spraying WD-40 down its throat while you crank may help it get started in the morning.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

A little howes will help but won't help alot. On a cold morning with no block heater you are going to have to just let it crank for a while in order to generate heat via friction until you get high enough compression to crank up. WD won't hurt but I've had limited success with it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the battery checked this morning and it was fine. It's colder today than yesterday but the machine started right up. Go figure.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my van back. Only concern with this girl is ice forming in the garden hose between house and water tank. Having it mounted inside the van is a life saver. She sleeps in a warm shop at night and we don't turn the engine or heat off all day long. Makes for a comfy truck too. 

My enclosed trailer unit did pretty good Monday, towards the end of the day it was a little tough starting but she made it. I've had fans running in the trailer all morning drying it out. Was covered in snow from walking around inside it all day


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm still on the same line. Working from an 8" clean out so the main is probably a 10". Its amazing how much grease the housing projects get. Logs and logs.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm still on the same line. Working from an 8" clean out so the main is probably a 10". Its amazing how much grease the housing projects get. Logs and logs.


Pics man!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm still on the same line. Working from an 8" clean out so the main is probably a 10". Its amazing how much grease the housing projects get. Logs and logs.


I love seeing those grease logs float on down.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing is more satisfying than jetting from downstream on a grease clog


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Nothing is more satisfying than jetting from downstream on a grease clog


Oh yeah! 
**read in Macho-Man Randy Savage voice**


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Oh yeah! **read in Macho-Man Randy Savage voice**


What are we looking at in that first pic. I see the inlet line but what is the 8" at the bottom of the pic


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Its either the top of the outlet T on a really full trap or biz pulled off the riser.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a manhole with 4" clay side inlet. That is where the hose is going upstream.

The outlet is 6" clay going into a 90deg like an end of the line C.O. Base of manhole concreted around the 6" riser. Kind of an odd setup for a manhole but it is a private line so I guess I am lucky they even had it to begin with.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Pics man!



Too cold for pics today.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> It's a manhole with 4" clay side inlet. That is where the hose is going upstream. The outlet is 6" clay going into a 90deg like an end of the line C.O. Base of manhole concreted around the 6" riser. Kind of an odd setup for a manhole but it is a private line so I guess I am lucky they even had it to begin with.


Gotta love those old private sewers. We make good money chasing them down alleys and under garages. Amazing the stuff that was done 100 years ago with no records. 

I've always thought it's cool running a camera down some of them. 100 year old workmanship still looking brand new sometimes


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I've got 3 jobs scheduled tomorrow, just before the big chill hits on Thursday. Didn't think about the cold affecting the diesel. Mine has a glow plug heater, I suppose I'll be fine.


Yesterday morning was about 20F. Glow plug warmer was very helpful, the Cat fired up immediately. I got 7 hours of jetting done and invoiced and immediately blew out all the remaining water. Icicles were forming on my low point drain as the water was being blown out. Filled everything with RV antifreeze just in case and back to storage for a few days.

Nice to still be jetting regularly in winter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Yesterday morning was about 20F. Glow plug warmer was very helpful, the Cat fired up immediately. I got 7 hours of jetting done and invoiced and immediately blew out all the remaining water. Icicles were forming on my low point drain as the water was being blown out. Filled everything with RV antifreeze just in case and back to storage for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to still be jetting regularly in winter.



Even colder today and it started right up. Hopefully the other day was a fluke.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I've got 3 jobs scheduled tomorrow, just before the big chill hits on Thursday. Didn't think about the cold affecting the diesel. Mine has a glow plug heater, I suppose I'll be fine.
> 
> Does the US Jetter have the glow plug heater?





Drain Pro said:


> Unfortunately no.





Drain Pro said:


> Nothing but trouble today. Jetter barely started up. When it did I discovered the 50/50 premix doesn't cut it on a really cold day. So I had to go to my friends indoor shop, thaw the unit out, and mixed new anti freeze at 75% strength. Meanwhile I left 2 housing projects backing up. I'll give it another go tomorrow. US Jetting says I need a new battery with 1000 cold cranking amps. Don't like the sound of that. The battery is 6 months old. How could it be bad already? Unless it's some cheap POS. Anyway, feeling frustrated today.


Well I guess the mongoose vs us jetter is settled.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine fired right up and we had no problems at all yesterday driving around or jetting. 15deg.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Well I guess the mongoose vs us jetter is settled.



Ummm...no


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Well I guess the mongoose vs us jetter is settled.


That made me chuckle.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It must've been a fluke because it was absolutely frigid today and it started right up.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Name something with an engine in it that hasn't failed to start at least once. 

I'm sure there is a Ferrari out there somewhere with a Walmart battery in it. 

The real question at play here is 9mm vs 45 now that's a never ending debate


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Name something with an engine in it that hasn't failed to start at least once.
> 
> I'm sure there is a Ferrari out there somewhere with a Walmart battery in it.
> 
> *The real question at play here is 9mm vs 45 now that's a never ending debate*


How is that even discussed? 45 all the way.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Everyone has a bad day atleast once.... Hopefully


http://www.corvetteforum.com/articles/first-2015-corvette-z06-blow-engine/


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Had a late afternoon jet call yesterday at a county school. Can't tell them no, too big of a customer. Got my job done, then hightailed it for Walmart to grab some RV antifreeze. Interesting, jetting in the winter. I have no desire to pay for freeze damages.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Had a late afternoon jet call yesterday at a county school. Can't tell them no, too big of a customer. Got my job done, then hightailed it for Walmart to grab some RV antifreeze. Interesting, jetting in the winter. I have no desire to pay for freeze damages.


Next time buy the antifreeze first


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Had a late afternoon jet call yesterday at a county school. Can't tell them no, too big of a customer. Got my job done, then hightailed it for Walmart to grab some RV antifreeze. Interesting, jetting in the winter. I have no desire to pay for freeze damages.


Does the mongoose have an antifreeze tank?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok so even colder today. Jetter started up, no issues. My fill hose actually froze by the time I was done though. I'm getting tired of buying anti freeze. I need to refresh the tank after each use to prevent it from becoming too diluted. I forgot to mention that the return line for my bypass blew on Thursday. I didn't anti freeze it properly. Thankfully there's a jet repair guy in my area. Only a 90 mile round trip....😥. I'm thinking about instituting a winter jetting surcharge.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Ok so even colder today. Jetter started up, no issues. My fill hose actually froze by the time I was done though. I'm getting tired of buying anti freeze. I need to refresh the tank after each use to prevent it from becoming too diluted. I forgot to mention that the return line for my bypass blew on Thursday. I didn't anti freeze it properly. Thankfully there's a jet repair guy in my area. Only a 90 mile round trip....😥. I'm thinking about instituting a winter jetting surcharge.


You'll get better at it...:laughing:

Run it a little longer when filling with antifreeze before circulating it in the antifreeze tank to avoid excessive dilution...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> You'll get better at it...:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Run it a little longer when filling with antifreeze before circulating it in the antifreeze tank to avoid excessive dilution...



Run the engine longer without circulating the anti freeze or circulate it longer before I open the tank valves?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If the day should come that I need another jet, it'll be an insulated and heated truck.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Does the mongoose have an antifreeze tank?


Yes it does.



> Next time buy the antifreeze first


I had just bought 10 gallons this week but used it back flushing the water blowout I did earlier in the week. I bought 15 more gallons and put it all in the storage tank with some left over for next time. I need to buy more still.

Winter rates are $450 hr - 2 hr minimum so the additional $55 hr covers the anitfreeze.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Run the engine longer without circulating the anti freeze or circulate it longer before I open the tank valves?


When you go to fill the pump and lines pump the water out of the open hose into the tank until the concentration of antifreeze looks fairly strong then circulate it into the antifreeze tank to ensure a good concentration in the machine...

When getting ready to use the machine turn on the water again and start pumping into the antifreeze tank, at the first hint of water pump it into the water tank...

You'll loose a bit of the antifreeze but you'll go a lot longer before the antifreeze tank is diluted. Refill the antifreeze tank with concentrate to correct the dilution. We start off the season with a fresh tank of 50/50 good for -34ºF...

We always spray into one tank or the other to avoid the possibility of pets taking a drink.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> The real question at play here is 9mm vs 45 now that's a never ending debate


 No,,,,,,,,no it's not:laughing:


----------



## KineticoSA (Jan 12, 2015)

Very Interesting how these trucks are set up.

http://kineticosa.com


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

KineticoSA said:


> Very Interesting how these trucks are set up.



PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
Also check this http://www.plumbingzone.com/announcement.php?a=1 

"Not advertisement".


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KineticoSA said:


> Very Interesting how these trucks are set up.
> 
> http://kineticosa.com


Who the hell are u whoring this site??


----------

